# 6 speed manual worries



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm probly a little younger than the majority of the people on this forum so this will probly get me hassled.

I saved my money and my insurance money and waited till i could get a 6 speed GTO only problem is (I have never driven a manual).

How long did it take everyone and what are some helpful tips people could give me.
Believe me anything will help.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

vance_pounders said:


> I'm probly a little younger than the majority of the people on this forum so this will probly get me hassled.
> 
> I saved my money and my insurance money and waited till i could get a 6 speed GTO only problem is (I have never driven a manual).
> 
> ...


I bought my 2006 manual GTO at 18 brand new off the lot. Never drove a standard before. Youll learn with time. Just don't ride the clutch, don't over rev the engine trying to take off, and match rpms when downshifting and you'll get where you're going. Won't be the smoothest at first but over time you'll get much better.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd go to an empty parking lot and practice starting. once you're moving it's pretty easy. if you can find a lot with an up hill it's even better. at some point you'll be stopped at a traffic light and have to start up hill without rolling backwards. the V8 has a lot of torque so it's probably easier than an econo-box. it takes a little practice to find that engagement point with the clutch and once you figure out that and the speed of release you have it made. the biggest thing is once you think you have it don't go out and think you're a race car driver. i can't tell you how many younger drivers have had the car get away from them and totaled them. it makes me very sad... if you feel yourself losing it TAKE YOUR FOOT OFF OF THE GAS!


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

i was 19 when i got mine in 2006 but i had been driving a stick for about 5 years before getting the gto. my only advice is practice, it will just click at some point and you will get it. i think a gto would be easy to learn on thay almost drive themselves


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

:agree

I learned years ago on a Saturn. My first manual was a VW 1.8t, with virtually no low end power, learning to start was quite aggravating that first day. I became quite used to "stumble stumble stall"

This car on the other hand has so much torque even at idle, I'm still not sure If it can stall in first (has anyone ever stalled one?).

Basicly, what I'm getting at, is the car should be easy to learn on, you'll be able to drive it home that day, but you won't be quite ready to pick up a date for quite a while as you smooth out your driving.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO: This is a very expensive car to be learning to drive a stick in. Depending on how fast you learn or NOT so fast, I'd not risk potential damage on this car. I'd see if a buddy has a car you can learn on. Just my .02


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> IMO: This is a very expensive car to be learning to drive a stick in. Depending on how fast you learn or NOT so fast, I'd not risk potential damage on this car. I'd see if a buddy has a car you can learn on. Just my .02



Better yet find a girl with a 5 speed to practice on, that way if you toast the clutch it won't be a problem, her dad will already be expecting that repair bill. 

Seriously though, my first stick was a '66 Chevelle at 17, Dad and I picked it up in a town about 45 miles away, I got behind the wheel and had to drive it home down a narrow winding cayon rd. Don't worry you'll figure it out! The worst is a stop light on a hill with traffic behind you. Try and avoid that situation for awhile! You'll be feeling like a race car driver in no time, take it easy!! Oh, and yes I replaced that first clutch within a year...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I learned on my bro-in-law's Mazda B2000 pick-up when I was 17 years old. I drove sticks now and then, but I didn't own my first stick until I was 27. it's not that big of a deal to learn

funny thing was just as I thought I had it down pat (listening to the engine RPMs..no tach.. and the engine getting weighed down), my in-law made me stop on a hill and then he cranked the radio so I couldn't hear the engine, and then I had to go by feel

best way to learn


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Keep your parking brake adjusted tight. If you have to stop an a hill, push the clutch in and set the parking brake. Then give it a little gas and slowly release the clutch. When you feel it start to pull, release the brake.

Larry


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

vance_pounders said:


> I'm probly a little younger than the majority of the people on this forum so this will probly get me hassled.
> 
> I saved my money and my insurance money and waited till i could get a 6 speed GTO only problem is (I have never driven a manual).
> 
> ...


its ok bro, i just got my goat for graduation....im 18, and the only sticks ive driven were a 83 mazda rx7 and some cars at the carwash i work at...needless to say ive put 500 mile on her in 3 days, and have no trouble at all...just drive round your neighborhood a couple of times, the best thing to do is make the mistakes (stalling, rolling backwards etc.) in private, and in a controlled situation....one good thing bout our cars is that they have so mutch torque, you dont need any gas to get going...just let the idle get you movin...

have fun and dont try speedshifting etc. for a while.


----------



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

I got to learn on a 1974 Vega GT back in the early '80s (rusty and unreliable.)
Dad said "Slow and easy".
Mom said "Only use first if you're at a stop".
I say turn off the radio, relax and feel the car. Watch the tac, don't overuse the clutch and if you're about to stall push the clutch in and try again. I don't even think about it anymore, it is an automatic for me.
I've had good luck teaching new people with my little 4cyl truck on dirt roads. The first thing I've had them do is rev the engine some and let the clutch out fast. From there we work our way back to what normal should be. I wouldn't however recommend spinning the tires on a dirt road in the GTO if you like your paint.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Is it bad to hold in the clutch @ a stop light?

When I come to a Red, I first let off the gas, Push the brake and clutch in while down shifting to first. If I have to sit there I hold the clutch pedal down, and leave it in first.

Is this bad? should I put it in Netural and no clutch when siting?


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

You are applying pressure to the throwout bearing whereby you are causing it to wear prematurely. Do not ride the clutch when at a stop light. When you want to learn how to shift a 16 speed with a range selector & a split differential give me a call. I used to sit in the passenger seat of my stepfather's mustang and tell my mom when to push in the clutch & shifted the gears for her when I was 8 years old. My mom still can't drive a manual!:rofl: I swear I'm adopted.  I would rent a U-haul pickup with a manual for a day & practice with that.
PS. I just traded in a 1999 Passat with 105,000 miles & it still had the factory original clutch.


----------



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

For me it depends on the situation. If I know I'm going to sit for a while I'll put it in neutral ... more about resting the leg than the throwout bearing (hadn't thought about it before but I've never had to replace a clutch either.) It does sound like you said you're shifting into first with the clutch in while still rolling. I don't do that. Generally because the light might change and I'll want 2nd. I don't put it into first until I'm stopped. Good or bad - eh, it's what I do.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I learned how to drive a stick in a 2 ton truck in a wheat field at the age of 13. After driving that, cars were easy. 

My kids learned in an 88 Beretta GTU (wife's car). Decent low end torque and a light clutch made it easy for them. My wife taught most of our kid's friends in this same car. It had over 200k miles on the original clutch when we finally got rid of the car. And it wasn't giving any hint of slipping.

And I always sit in neutral with the clutch out at stop lights.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

don't get cocky till you get it down and then..... we are in limited number's. hate to see another one go down. that's a lot of car for a youngster. please drive with care..... you got a good thing. i see these kids at the track that blow these baby's up, do to lack of experience.and stupidity. more stupidity than anything. take your time it will come. enjoy your babe magnet. they do turn heads.

FYI. I'm not implying any ones ability to drive. just simple statistics. I've been driving scene i was 14 and that don't make me an expert.

practice in a mall parking lot on a mid week day. there's less cars to worry about. be careful getting there. work on reviser that make 1st much easier. and makes you a better driver. cuz... it makes you focus on your blind spots. and in return your mind starts to learns the clutch thing independent of your concentrating on it.if your mind has other things to worry about releasing the clutch becomes automatic. so practice parking the car over and over. in one day you'll have your head wrapped around it. then try parking on hills and do the same thing. this will teach you feathering.that means holding your car in place with the clutch on a hill . master this, and you'll never look back. FYI practice without using the gas pedal to high of rpm's and you will burn the clutch. you will stall many time's... practice. practice practice. take brakes don't work the started to death. 

another FYI. down shifting is good, it puts . for a better lack of works .reverse torc on the gear box and clutch think of it as keeping the playing field even. there a reaction to all actions. this also helps save the brakes. simply put there's a right gear for every speed. whether you accelerator or decelerate. also .. no its not bad if you hold the clutch in at a light, however your legg's will start hating you.i never hold a gear at a light unless its changing. then i engage first some times second. and yes i do skip gears from time to time. saves gas. i got nothing to prove. i also use 6th as much as possible.

i'd also like to congratulate you on the purchase. i wish my son was that ambitious. and don't feel bad . my girls have to pass my ice test before they can drive. the clutch will seem easy by the time there driving. i need an old Subaru LOL...


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> You are applying pressure to the throwout bearing whereby you are causing it to wear prematurely. Do not ride the clutch when at a stop light. When you want to learn how to shift a 16 speed with a range selector & a split differential give me a call. I used to sit in the passenger seat of my stepfather's mustang and tell my mom when to push in the clutch & shifted the gears for her when I was 8 years old. My mom still can't drive a manual!:rofl: I swear I'm adopted.  I would rent a U-haul pickup with a manual for a day & practice with that.
> PS. I just traded in a 1999 Passat with 105,000 miles & it still had the factory original clutch.


i drive big truck to. you think clutches are tough try no clutch at all. however i would not put this poor guy in a U haul truck. damage liability due to age. nice gesture though.


----------

